# If you want to keep fancy pigeons, READ THIS



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Since I am not able to speak the truth about certain animal rights organizations on this forum, I will direct you to the following link:

http://americanssupportinganimalownership.com/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

risingstarfans said:


> Since I am not able to speak the truth about certain animal rights organizations on this forum, I will direct you to the following link:
> 
> http://americanssupportinganimalownership.com/


*Hi JOHN,Who told you that you could not speak the truth about these so called aminal rights groups,the only thing that I know is one can not use the cull word.Its a sad day in this country when people take a way the free speech of one group and lets only one side speak.* GEORGE


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

so what are they saying that we are not allowed to breed animals anymore?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

risingstarfans said:


> Since I am *not able to speak the truth* about certain animal rights organizations on this forum....


John - you know very well that the only reason for discouraging debate on AR - whether pro or anti - is that the mod team here wish to keep this forum civil and as free as possible from outright argument and dissent, which almost inevitably descends into personal nastiness.

This is a pigeon advocacy forum - not a platform for AR supporters *or* those who oppose them to be pushing their respective agendas.

I have done what I can as a mod to 'discourage' AR stuff being pushed on Pigeon Talk (like some of the petitions and so-called 'news and advocacy' that used to surface) but I am only one of the team, and it doesn't mean that the opposite 'agenda' should be pushed.

Now do you really want people with an interest in 'those' organizations getting the space to push *their* views at *you*? If that's what you want - arguments - then both sides need to take it elsewhere.

John


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is a tricky situation. John, thank you for the link. John D., I understand the concerns of you and the rest of the mod team in wanting to keep nasty dissent off the forum.

The bottom line is that this is a pigeon advocacy forum. And we are here because we care about pigeons. I pose this question. Since legislation is in process that, if passed, would impact many of us on this forum from keeping pigeons for any reason, rehab, racing, show, or pets, how can we as members inform each other of it's existence or progress? I don't have an answer, but I do know that this stuff is happening out there and as a pigeon keeper want to be informed. To me this kind of thing is just as dangerous to our birds as is some exterminator wiring birds into overpasses.

Margaret


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> Since I am not able to speak the truth about certain animal rights organizations on this forum, I will direct you to the following link:
> 
> http://americanssupportinganimalownership.com/


Truth has a way of coming to the surface. Trick is, is it truth or opinion? What is true for one is not for another, so truth can be relative. Thank you for the information and making people aware. Information, good or bad, is always important to know. Because with knowledge comes freedom.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Big T said:


> Truth has a way of coming to the surface. Trick is, is it truth or opinion? What is true for one is not for another, so truth can be relative. Thank you for the information and making people aware. Information, good or bad, is always important to know. Because with knowledge comes freedom.


Maybe RSF should post his sentiments to the New York Bird Club forum - I'm sure he'd get the 'truth' as perceived from the 'other side of the fence' there 

John


----------

